# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  الشرح المبسط لمادة الفارما

## لمسة شقاوة

*طبعا الشرح منقول*


*الحلقة الأولى*
أول حاجة يا جماعة لازم تعرفوها ان علم الفارما هو دراسة لكيفية تعامل مادة ما مع العضو لكي تؤدي وظيفتها
المادة ديه لازم أعرف عنها حاجتين

*(Pharmacokinetics) وهي حركية المادة وتتضمن مايحدث للمادة داخل الجسم إلى ان يتخلص منها الجسم*

(Pharmacodynamics) وهي ما تفعله المادة في الجسم حيث تؤثر على عضو معين


*Pharmacokinetics*
It includes Absorbtion ,Distribution ,****bolism & Excretion


وهذه الأربع عمليات تعتمد على جرعة المادة ومعدل امتصاصها وانتشارها في الجسم ومعدل ارتباط المادة ببروتينات الدم في الجسم


Dose ,rate and extend of absorbtion ,distribution & binding to plasma protein and tissues



ولابد ان المادة عشان تنتشر خلال خلايا الجسم أن تكون لها نسبة ذوبان في الدهون
(lipid soluble)




طب ليه ؟؟؟




لأن غشاء الخلايا نفسه عبارة عن "lipid" وبالتالي لا تمر المادة خلال الغشاء إلا اذا كانت تذوب في الدهون
ولاحظ ..


The ability of substance to cross cell membrane determine the route of administration


بمعنى ان درجة ذوبان المادة في الدهون يحدد طريقة تناول الدواء اذا كان مثلا يؤخذ عن طريق الفم أو بالحقن
أو اذا كان له القدرة على عبور غشاء المخ والذي يسمى"*BBB*"


*Blood Brain Barrier*


لأن هذا الغشاء لا يستطيع الدواء ان يعبره إلا اذا كان له درجة ذوبان في الدهون عالية


لذلك نجد ان معظم الأدوية اللي ليها درجة ذوبان في الدهون عالية يكون لها آثار جانبية كثيرة على المخ كالزغللة والشعور بالغثيان والدوخة والدوار والنسيان وعدم التركيز والنوم الكثير


ذلك لأن الدوا الذي يعبر المخ قد يسبب خلل في كيميائية المخ أي خلل في المواد التي تفرز في المخ



وأيضا تؤثر درجة ذوبان الدواء في الدهون على حدوث 
"*tubular reabsorbtion*" للدواء وهي أن يحدث إعادة امتصاص للدواء عن طريق قنوات الكلية فيسبب زيادة تركيز الدواء في الدم




وطبعا الموضوع ده لازم احطه في الاعتبار عشان اعرف الدواء ده حيعاد امتصاص اد ايه منه عشان تركيزه ميزدش في الدم ويوصل لمرحلة الجرعة السامة "*toxic dose*"




*لاحظ* معايا أن ال"urine" بتكون "aquas" يعني أي دواء لازم يتحول من lipid soluble إلى H2O soluble حتى يتم إخراجه من الجسم ... مفهووووم !!!! :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :Db465236ff:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة الثانية*
*حنتكلم عن عبور المادة خلال غشاء الخلية*
*وده له أنواع كثيرة حسب تركيز المادة ومدى نفاذية الغشاء للمادة*


*Types of passage across cell membrane*


*Simple diffusion**The substance passes without energy or carrier from the high concentration to the low concentration "passes with concentration gradient"**هي عبور المادة خلال الغشاء بسهولة ولا تحتاج إلى طاقة أو شيء يحمله من خارج إلى داخل الخلية*
*وفيه تعبر المادة من التركيز العالي إلى التركيز القليل أي في اتجاه المحتوى التركيزي*

*Filteration**The substance is dissolved in the solvent and passes through the membrane pores**أي ان المادة تذوب في المذيب وتعبر خلال الثقوب الموجودة في الأغشية*
*وهذه العملية تحدث في أغشية الكلية فيما يسمى* 
*"glomerular filtration"* 
*لأن الدواء يصفى في أغشية الكلية لكي يعبر مع السوائل التي سيتم إخراجها*

*Active transport**The substance need energy and carrier to pass from the low concentration to high concentration "against concentration gradient"**أي أن المادة تعبر من التركيز القليل إلى التركيز العالي عكس اتجاه المحتوى التركيزي لذا فهذه العملية تحتاج إلى طاقة وشيء يحمله من خارج إلى داخل الخلية*

*Facilitated diffusion**The substance need carrier only ,and pass from high concentration to low concentration "with concentration gradient"**أي أن المادة لا تحتاج إلى طاقة*
*فقط تحتاج إلى شيء يحملها من خارج إلى داخل الخلية وتسري في اتجاه المحتوى التركيزي من التركيز الأعلى إلى التركيز الأقل لذا فيطلق عليها عملية مُسَهّلة لأنه تم تسهيلها عن طريق الحامل بالرغم من أنها تعبر في اتجاه المحتوى التركيزي*

*Pinocytosis**The substance is absorbed through invagination of part of cell membrane then releasing inside the cell* *أي أن المادة تمتص كالتالي* 
*يتقوس غشاء الخلية إلى الداخل ويعمل كأنه يبتلع المادة ويزيد التقوس حتى يحيط بالمادة كلها ثم يفتح فتحة من ناحية داخل الخلية وتعبر المادة إلى الداخل*
*بالنسبة للعملية ديه موضحة في الصورة التالية*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

عوامل مؤثرة في الsimple diffusion

دلوقتي الsimple diffusion زي ماقلنا هو عبارة عن انتشار بسيط بدون الحاجة الى طاقة او حامل وفي اتجاه المحتوى التركيزي
بس خد بالك مش بيحصل الانتشار ده إلا للمادة الغير متأينة
يبقى المادة الغير متأينة بس هي اللي بيحصلها انتشار بالsimple diffusion
وبالتالي ركزوا معايا ... ايه اللي ممكن يأثر عليها 
أكيد ال pH بتاعة الوسط المحيط
ليه ؟؟؟؟ 
لأن ال pH حتحدد اذا كان حيحصل تأين للمادة وللا لأ
ازاي ؟؟؟؟
الوسط الحمضي حيأين المادة القلوية والوسط القلوي حيأين المادة الحمضية
أوكيه !! يبقى نستنتج أن المادة الحمضية حتمتص في الوسط الحمضي لأنه لا يسبب تأينها
والمادة القلوية حتمتص في الوسط القلوي لأنه لا يسبب تأينها

*acidic subs. absorbed in acidic medium & basic subs. absorbed in basic medium*طاب يبقى كده أول حاجة بتأثر على الsimple diffusion هي ال pH
بعد كده عندي الدوا قبل مايحصله امتصاص من الدم لخلايا الجسم أو لخلايا عضو معين بيكون الدواء مرتبط ببروتينات الدم وبيكون في الحالة المتأينة
معنى كده أنه عشان يحصله امتصاص لازم يبقى حر وغير متأين
يبقى أكيد درجة ارتباط الدواء ببروتينات الدم تؤثرعلى تأينه وبالتالي تؤثر على امتصاصه
يبقى عندي تاني عامل يؤثر على امتصاص الدواء بالsimple diffusion هو درجة ارتباط الدواء ببروتينات الدم

*Factors affecting simple diffusion*
pH
*protein binding of drugs*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة الثالثة*
احنا كنا اتكلمنا عن الpharmacokinetics
قلنا انها هي حركية المادة وتتضمن مايحدث للمادة داخل الجسم إلى ان يتخلص منها الجسم
وقلنا كمان انها تضم العمليات التالية
Absorbtion ,Distribution ,****bolism & Excretion

*Absorbtion: is the process by which the drug is available in fluids of body for distribution**يعني عملية وصول الدواء لسوائل الجسم لكي يحدث العملية التالية لها وهي الانتشار**affected by drug solubility ,blood flow to tissues ,routes of administration**ووسيلة تناول الدواء route of administration تؤثر في امتصاص الدواء حسب الوسيلة**Orally ,sublingual ,rectally ,parentral ,pulmonary & topically**كل وسيلة تختلف من حيث سرعة وصول الدوا للدم ,عدم تعرضه للتكسير ,عدم وجود دوا آخر يتفاعل معه ,وصوله للدم بالكمية الكافية بحيث لا يقل عن التركيز المؤثر ولا يزيد إلى الجرعة السامة**meaning rapid or slow absorbtion ,not be ****bolised ,not interacting with another drug ,absorbed in effective dose & not reach the toxic dose**مفهوم كده لحد دلوقتي ....؟؟؟؟؟ يااااارب*
*طيب دلوقتي حنتكلم عن ملحوظة متعلقة بموضوع الامتصاص*
*دلوقتي أثناء الامتصاص ممكن يحص اي حاجة تخلي الدوا مايمتصش أو يمتص بنسبة صغيرة لا تؤدي التأثير المطلوب ..... طيب زي أيه ؟؟؟ ركزوا معايا**Formation of ppt or complex**يعني الدوا يترسب أو يكون مركب معقد بسبب تفاعله مع مادة تانية*
*زي ايه... ؟**Tetracycline & Calcium*

*Rapid emptying of GIT *******s**يعني الدواء يتم تفريغه من المعدة بسرعة عالية*
*وده أحيانا كتيرة بيكون غير مناسب لأن ممكن يكون الدواء حيمتص من مكان معين من الGIT*
*زي مثلا vit.B12 بيمتص من الduedenum معنى كده انه لو حصل تفريغ سريع مش حيعدي على مكان الامتصاص بوقت كافي وبالتالي مش حيحصله امتصاص كويس*
*طيب زي ايه مثلا الأدوية اللي بتسرع التفريغ من المعدة ..؟؟**as laxatives & purgatives (MgSo4) speed up GIT emptying*
*so decrease contact time between drug & absorbtion surface*

*Reduced GIT motility**يعني الدواء يبقى في المعدة مدة طويلة ولا يمتص*
*يعني سرعة التفريغ وبطئه غير مستحب*
*خير الأمور الوسط !!!!*
*لأن مش كل الأدوية حتمتص من الGIT وبالتالي لابد يحدث لها تفريغ حتى يصل كل دواء إلى مكان امتصاصه*
*طيب زي أيه من الأدوية بيسبب بطء التفريغ ...؟؟**Atropine وده دواء بيسبب توقف حركة الأمعاء وبالتالي لا يحدث للدواء تفريغ من الGIT**يعني لا يصلح تناول دواء يحتاج لتفريغ من المعدة بالمعدل الطبيعي لشخص يتناول الatropine من الأول لأن الGIT عنده حركتها بطيئة جدا*
*وده يعتبر تداخل في مفعول الأدوية بمعنى أن دواء يسبب تأثير غير مرغوب لدوا آخر*
*وغير الatropine يوجد أيضا ال ganglion blocker وديه مجموعة من أدوية معينة تعمل على إيقاف الناقل العصبي عند الأعصاب التي تغذي المستقبلات الموجودة في الGIT وبالتالي توقف عملها وحركتها ..... حتعرفوها بعدين بالنسبة للطلبة الذين لم يبلغوا السنة الثالثة ..متقلقوش!!**meaning these drugs cause slow movement of GIT so the drug won't reach absorbtion site in sufficient dose*

*Reduced availability**وده بيبقى نتيجة ان الشخص يتناول دواء آخر يرتبط بالدواء الآخر ويمنع امتصاصه* 
*طيب زي ايه ..؟؟*
*Cholestyramine وديه مادة بترتبط بال acidic drugs زي ال aspirin*
*فيفقد ال aspirin فعاليته*

ياترى مركزين معايا وللااااااااااا
كفاية كده ؟؟؟
طب نقول الكلام بسرعة في عنواين*Drug interaction at absorbtion site*
*Formation of ppt or cplx*
*Rapid emptying of GIT *******s*
*Reduced GIT motility*
*Reduced availability*

*N.B*
*Particle size affect absorbtion of poorly absorbed drug*
*ex : Digoxin*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة الرابعة*بعد ماتكلمنا عن ال Absorbtion حنتنقل للعملية اللي بعدها وهي ..*Distribution :it's the process by which the drug reach the site of action**يعني العملية اللي اوصل بها الدوا لمكان تأثيره* 
*بعض جزيئات الدوا ترتبط ببروتينات الدم وبعضها ينتشر في الخلايا*
*ولكن لكي يصل الدوا داخل الخلية لابد ان يعبر غشاء الخلية*
*وزي ماعرفنا قبل كده ان غشاء الخلية بيكون lipid وقلنا لازم يكون الدواء يذوب في الدهون لكي يعبر هذا الغشاء* 
*طيب لكن مش كل الأدوية بتذوب في الدهون يبقى حيعدوا أزاي ؟؟**Lipid soluble drugs : pass through membrane*
*Small lipid insoluble drugs : pass through pores*
*Large lipid insoluble drugs : stay in plasma**معنى كده ان الدواء لازم يكون ذائب وإن لم يكون ذائب في الدهون يبقى لازم اعمله على هيئة جزيئات صغيرة لكن أحيانا مش بحتاج ان الدوا يدخل الخلية وببقى عايزاه يبقى في الدم وساعتها يبقى مش محتاجة أعمله على هيئة جزيئات صغيرة*
*زي مثلا ال dextran وده بيستخدم as plasma substitute عشان اذودها يبقى لازم الدوا يكون في الدم*
*فيه عوامل عديدة بتأثر على انتشار الدواء داخل الخلايا*
*طب زي ايه ؟؟**Binding to plasma protein**ارتباط الدواء بالبروتين يكون الأيونية معنى كده انه مش حيعدي لأن زي ما قلنا قبل كده ان الدواء لازم يكون في الحالة الغير متأينة كي يعبر غشاء الخلية*
*وبروتين الدم المشهور هو ال albumin وده بيكون زي مخزن للدوا بحيث يطلع الكمية المؤثرة من الدوا ولما يبدأ يتكسر يطلع بدلا منه كمية من المرتبطة بالبروتين*
*لأن الدوا وهو مرتبط بالبروتين لا يكون له تأثير ولا يتعرض للتكسير*
*وبالتالي كده بيزود من فترة وجود كمية من الدوا فعالة وتؤدي وظيفتها عن طريق تنظيم خروجه في الصورة الفعالة*
*وأحيانا ياخد المريض دوا يرتبط ببروتين الدم وياخد دوا آخر له قوة اكبر على الارتباط ببروتين الدم فيحل محله أي يعمله replacement*
وديه بتكون ضارة غالبا لأن ممكن الدوا الأول اللي حصله استبدال وزادت نسبته في الدم يكون potent أي أنه يصل إلى ال toxic dose بسرعة فيسبب سمية
يعني لازم النقطة ديه احطها في الاعتبار من تأثيرات الأدوية على بعضها 
ومن ضمن العوامل أيضا اللي بتأثر على انتشار الدواء داخل الخلايا التالي ...*Blood flow to tissues**لو زادت كمية الدم اللي بتغذي الخلايا يبقى أكيد كمية الدوا اللي بتوصل الخلايا أكثر*
والأعضاء اللي بيصلها إمداد كبير من الدم هي الكلية والكبد والمخ والقلب
وبالتالي يصلها نسبة أكبر من الدواء 
وأيضا فيه من العوامل اللي بتأثر على انتشار الدواء داخل الخلايا*Cellular binding**كل مازاد ارتباط الدواء بالخلية يبقى أكيد نسبته حتزيد في الخلية* 
بمعنى ان فيه ادوية تفضل التراكم في مكان معين في الجسم كالتاليChlorpromazine prefer Brain
Digitoxin prefer Liver ,Kidney & Heart
Tetracycline prefer Bones & Teeth
Calcium prefer Collagen
Arsenic prefer Keratin
Iodine prefer Thyroid gland .... and so onوأيضا من ضمن العوامل مايلي*Concentration of drug in body fats**كل ماذادي قابلية الدواء انه يتخزن في الاجسام الدهنية كل ماحتقل كمية الدوا المتوفرة لانتشاره داخل الخلية وبيجعل الدوا بطيء في امتصاصه**The blood brain barrier**غشاء المخ دهني جدا يعني لو كان الدوا بيذوب في الدهون بشدة سوف يعبره بسهولة وبالتالي الدواء ممكن يكون له آثار جانبية على المخ* 
يعني ممكن نقول

*BBB is Permeable to lipid sol. drugs* 
*impermeable to H2O sol. drugs*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*Volume Of Distribution Vd**ركز أوي*


*وده معناه الحجم اللي حينتشر فيه الدوا*
*بمعنى .. ممكن الدوا ينتشر في البلازما فقط ولا يرتبط ببروتينات الدم يبقى معنى كده ان حجم السوائل اللي حينتشر فيها الدوا يساوي حجم البلازما فقط*
*طب ولو انتشر في البلازما وارتبط ببروتينات الدم كمان يبقى ايه ؟؟*
*يبقى حجم السوائل اللي حينتشر فيها هي حجم الدم كله لأن الدم هو بلازما وبروتين*
*يعني نقدر نقول التالي ..**It's the volume in which the amount of drug would need to be uniformly distributed in ,to produce the observed blood concentration*
*OR*
*It's the volume of fluids which contain the total amount of drug at the same concentration as that present in plasma*


*من قوانين الحجوم نجد انه يساوي ======== >>> Vd =Q/C* *حيث ان Q ==> total amount of drug* 
*وان* *C ==> conc. in plasma*

*مثلا فيه أدوية لها Vd قليلة زي*
*Heparin عشان له Molecular size عالي وبالتالي مابينتشرش أوي غير انه له طبيعة أيونية ionic nature يعني بيرتبط ببروتينات الدم*
*وزي كمان Sulphonamide ,Phenylbutazone & Evan's blue* 

*ملحوظة أخيرة وهي ....*
*بعض تأثيرات الأدوية على بعض عند موقع الارتباط ببروتينات الدم**Important drug interactions at protein binding sites*

*Chloral hydrate ,clofibrate ,phenybutazone can displace coumarin**طب والكومارين ده ايه بالضبط ؟؟*
*ده عبارة عن anticoagulant يعني ضد تجلط الدم*
*معنى كده انه بيسبب سيولة للدم فبيستخدم للناس اللي عندها جلطات أو قابلية عالية لتجلط الدم*
*بالتالي لو كان بيستخدم لوحده مثلا الشخص بياخد بجرعة معينة*
*يبقى لو استخدم معاه دوا من الثلاثة اللي بيحلوا محله سيصبح الكمية الحرة في الدم أكبر ومعنى كده ان تأثيره حيزيد (لأن الدوا الحر الغير مرتبط ببروتين الدم هو بس اللي ليه تأثير) وبالتالي ممكن يسبب سيولة عالية للدم ويسبب bleeding*
*بقى كده لازم أخد بالي من تأثير الأدوية على بعض واظبط الجرعة جيداً*
*Salicylates can displace Tolbutamide**طب والتولبيوتاميد ده عبارة عن ايه ده كمان ؟؟*
*ده عبارة عن Hypoglycemic drug يعني بيقلل سكر الدم عند مرضى السكر*
*معنى كده زي اللي المثال اللي فات ..*
*حيعمل ايه ؟؟*
*حيزيد كميته الحرة في الدم والتي تسبب زيادة تأثيره فيقلل السكر بشدة ويسبب غيبوبة تسمى Hypoglycemic shock*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة الخامسة*
*بعد ماتكلمنا عن العمليتين absorbtion & distribution حنتكلم عن العملية الثالثة*



*****bolism**هي العملية التي يتكسر بها الدواء لكي يصل إلى المرحلة الغير فعالة والتي تكون أكثر ذوبانا في الماء وزي ماقلنا قبل كده ان الurine مائية يعني aquas يعني لازم الدوا عشان يخرج من الجسم يكون H2O soluble وده اللي بيحصل في عملية الأيض الغذائي ****blism*
*meaning that most drugs are ****bolised to give ****bolites which are less active & most water soluble to be excreted safely out of the body*
*طيب ايه الأماكن اللي بيخرج منها الادوية**Sites of ****bolism*
*liver mainly ( يعني معظم الأدوية بتتكسر في الكبد)*
*gut wall (زي الtyramine)*
*lung (زي الIsoprenaline ,Ethyl morphine)*
*blood (زي الAcetyl choline)*
*ملحوظة*
*فيه بعض الادوية لما يحصلها ****bolism تتحول للصورة الأكثر فعالية أو لصورة أقل فعالية*
*يعني مش كل الأدوية لما يحصلها ****bolism تتحول لصورة غير فعالة*
*وفيما بعد سنتعرض لبعض الادوية التي تؤخذ في صورة غير فعالة وعندما تصل للsite of action بتتحول للصورة الفعالة* 
*وفيه بعض الأدوية تؤخذ في الصورة الفعالة وتؤدي التأثير بتاعها ولما يحصلها ****bolism بتتحول لصورة فعالة أيضا ولكن بدرجة أقل وعندئذ نقول انها ذات تاثير ممتد* 
*وبالتالي النقطة ديه برده لازم تكون في الاعتبار عشان لازم الدوا يؤخذ بحيث تكون الفترة مابين جرعتين dose interval تكون مناسبة حتى لا يصل الدوا إلى التركيز السامtoxic dose لأن نواتج تكسير الدواء أصلا بتكون مازالت فعالة حتى يتم إخراجها من الجسم تماما*
*Effect of ****bolism on drug activity* 
*Termination of activity**يعني ينتهي تأثير الدوا تماما .. زي ايه مثلاً**Oxidation of barbiturates ,phenytoin ,alcohol*
*Hydrolysis of succinylcholine*
*Conjugation of isoprenaline & salicylates*

*Promotion of activity**يعني ضبط الفعالية بمعنى تحويل الصورة الغير فعالة إلى الصورة الفعالة .. زي ايه مثلاً**Chloralhydrate to trichlorethanol (Hypnotic)*
*Phenacetin to paracetamol (Analgesic)*

*No change on activity**يعني لا تغيير في الفعالية بمعنى انه فعال ويتكسر إلى صورة أيضا فعالة .. زي ايه مثلاً**Dealkylation of tricyclic antidepressants {TCA} & benzodiazepines*


بعد كده حنتكلم عن مراحل الأيض الغذائي ****bolism وديه مقسمة لقسمين كالتالي
Phases of ****bolism
PHASE 1
non synthetic reactions
for all types of drugs
involve ****bolic modifications which may give more active compounds than original
EX
Oxidation : methyl alc. is oxidized to formic acid==> toxic
phenacetin is oxidized to paracetamol
tremorine is oxidized to oxotremorine==>tremor inducing drug
Reduction : trichloroethanol is reduced to chloral hydrate
Hydrolysis : Acetyl salicylate is hydrolyzed to acetate & salicylate

PHASE 2
synthetic reactions
for only some drugs
involve conjugation to give water sol. subs. easily to be excreted
Conjugation is done with glucoronic acid (mainly) ,acetic acid ,glycine ,or sulphate
Ex
Benzoic acid + Glycine =====> Hippuric acid

ملحوظة
tremor inducing drug تعني مادة تسبب رعشة وبالتالي فإذا تراكمت في الجسم قد تسبب سمية تتمثل في رعشة للجسم

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة السادسة*

*كنا اتكلمنا عن الأيض ****bolism وتأثيره ومراحله*
*حنتكلم عن آخر حاجة متصلة بيه وهي العوامل المؤثرة عليه*
*مهم جدا تعرفوا أن الأيض بيحصل أساسا في الكبد وبيحصل في أعضاء تانية لكن بنسبة ضئيلة*
*بالنسبة للأيض في الكبد بيحصل عن طريق مايكروزومال إنزيم Microsomal Enzymes*
*وبالتالي العوامل المؤثرة على هذه الانزيمات هي العوامل اللي بتأثر على الأيض*
*Factors affecting (microsomal enzymes' activity) ****bolism*
*Physiological factors* 
*AGE*
in neonates & infants ==>LMEs are immature meaning not well-developed
in geriatric ==>LMEs are impaired meaning their activity decrease
SOOO we can say that we must adjust drug dose for pediatrics & geriatrics carefully
*SEX*
males have higher activity of LMEs than females *WHY*
because male sex hormones are microsomal enzyme inducers but female sex hormones are microsomal enzyme inhibitorsبمعنى ان هرمونات الذكورة الجنسية تزيد نشاط انزيمات التكسير فتكسر الأدوية اسرع
على العكس من هرمونات الأنوثة الجنسية تثبط من نشاط انزيمات التكسير فيظل تركيز الأدوية عالي لفترة أطول*HORMONES*
as corticosreroids are LME inducersيعني بتزود نشاط انزيمات التكسير*NUTRITION*طبيعي ان التغذية تؤثر على نشاط الانزيمات بمعنىmalnutrition decreases activity of LME

*Genetic factors*
due to species & individual differencesيعني حسب النوع يعني مثلا فئة معينة تعيش في مناخ معين ممكن يكون له تأثير على فعالية الانزيمات*Environmental factors*
*STRESS*
leads to increased ****bolism *HOW*
*stress increases blood level of glucocorticoids which are LME inducers*
*FOREIGN COMPOUNDS*
as insecticides & preservatives ==> LME inducers
*DRUGS*
there are LME inducers & LME inhibitorsلكن معظم الادوية تزيد فعالية الانزيمات فتؤدي لتكسير الأدوية بسرعة
يعني معظمهم LME inducers

دلوقتي حنتكلم بالتفصيل شوية على حاجة مهمة وهي 
*Enzyme induction**it's enhancement of enzyme activity due to an increase in the amount of enzyme proteins present in the cell**بمعنى ان البروتين المكون للانزيمات موجود بوفرة فيتكون الانزيم بوفرة*
*لأن أساسا زي ما لازم نكونوا عارفين ان انزيمات وهرمونات الجسم ما هي الا بروتينات ذات وظيفة معينة*
*خلي بالك LME inducer drugs يعني الدوا اللي ييزود من نشاط انزيمات التكسير بيزود من سرعة تكسير الأدوية وكذلك تكسير الدوا نفسه بمعنى**Drugs causing LME induction can increase the rate of ****bolism of themselves & other unrelated drugs*
*N.B*
*as most ****bolites are pharmacologically inactive or less active so we can say that enzyme induction leads to*
*Decrease duration of drug action*
*Decrease intensity of drug action*
*Decrease toxicity of the drug*
*Increase tolerance to the drug*يعني يقلل فترة وشدة تأثير الدواء وبالتالي يقلل السمية
وقد يظهر لنا انها ميزة في تقليل السمية ولكن هناك عيب خطير وهو انه يزيد سرعة التعود على الدواء وبالتالي يصبح الدواء بعد فترة صغيرة لا يصلح للاستعمال

ملحوظة للعلم :
الدواء لكي يؤدي تأثيره المرغوب لابد من وصوله للsite of action بكمية معينة
ما الذي يجعل الانسان يتعود على الدواء وان الدواء اصبح لا تأثير له ؟؟
ان يسيء الانسان استخدام الدواء فمثلا جرعة دوا معين هي كبسولة 500مجم فيأخذه الشخص بجرعة 250مجم من باب التقليل من آثاره الجانبية أو من باب التوفير أو.. أو.. وهكذا
فيصل كمية غير كافية الى مكان التأثير ولا تؤدي تأثيرها المطلوب
ثم بعد فترة يضطر الشخص ان يزيد الجرعة بعد ان تعود جسمه عليها فيأخذ 500مجم وايضا لا تؤدي التأثير لأن جسم تعود على الدواء
وبالتالي نقول ان زيادة نشاط انزيمات التكسير تؤدي الى سرعة تكسير الدواء وبالتالي تؤدي الى تقليل الكمية المتوفرة في ال site of action فلا يؤدي التأثير وكما سبق شرحه يؤدي في النهاية الى التعود على الدواء وعدم صلاحيته للاستخدام

طيب ناخد امثلة للأدوية التي تزيد نشاط انزيمات التكسيرBarbiturates ,Phenytoin ,DDT ,Phenothiazine ,Rifampicin ,male sex hormones ,Phenylbutazone ,Ethanol ,Lindane ,Grisofulvin ,Glutethimide
Increase rate of ****bolism of drugsطيب ناخد أمثلة للأدوية التي تقلل نشاط انزيمات التكسيرChloroform ,Carbon monoxide ,Ozone ,female sex hormones ,Disulfuram
Decrease rate of ****bolism of drugsكده خلصنا كلام عن الأيض الغذائي ****bolism
ملحوظة:
disulfuram عبارة عن antabuse يعني يستخدم علاج إدمان الكحوليات لأنه بيمنع تكسير الاسيتالدهيد الناتج من الكحول فيتراكم الاسيتالدهيد في الجسم وتظهر أعراضه السامة فيكره المدمن الكحوليات ويمتنع عنها
يعني هو عبارة عن تهيئة نفسية عشان المدمن يكره الكحوليات وبالتالي يمتنع عنها

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة السابعة*بعد ماتكلمنا عن ال absorbtion ,distribution ,****bolism
حنتكلم عن آخر عملية من عمليات ال pharmaco*kinetics*
*Excretion*وديه بنعتبرها العملية الثانية التي يقوم فيها الجسم بإنهاء تأثير الدواء ولكن هنا بشكل نهائي أما العملية الأولى وهي ال****bolism فهي قد ينهي الجسم فيها تأثير الدواء وقد يضعفه فقط وقد لا يؤثر فيه*ROUTES OF EXCRETION*حنلاقي ان وسائل الاخراج كتيرة جدا ولكن تختلف نسبة كل وسيلة في عملية الاخراج*Kidney*
وديه طبعا الغالبة لأنها تقوم بتنقية الدم الذي مرّ على كل الأعضاء وأخذ كل المخرجات
*Bile*
وديه عن طريق ان المرارة اللي بتفرز انزيمات لهضم الدهون تقوم بتصنيعها من الكوليسرتول
لذا نجد انه في بعض الأحيان الناس اللي عندها نسبة كوليسترول عالية في الجسم بيتعالجوا عن طريق أدوية تزيد من إخراج العصارة المرارية لكي أجبر المرارة ان تستخدم الكوليسترول في تصنيع عصارتها من جديد وبالتالي بتستهلك كمية أكبر من الكوليسترول
*Lungs*
عن طريق إخراج carbon dioxide, volatile substances
*GIT*
عن طريق التخلص من الطعام الذي لم يستفيد منه الجسم عن طريق آخر جزء منها وهو colon
*Sweat*
عن طريق العرق أقدر اتخلص من المياه الزائدة وبعض المواد أو الأدوية التي قد تنتشر تحت الجلد والمواد الطيارة
*Saliva*
حيث يوجد بعض الأدوية تخرج في اللعاب لذلك أحيانا يكون فيه دواء يأخذه المريض ويكون من اعراضه الجانبية انه يلون اللعاب وده لازم المريض يعرفه عشان ميقلقش
*Milk*
أحيانا برده فيه أدوية بتخرج مع لبن الأم وبتكون ممنوعة للأم المرضعة عشان متأذيش الطفل
*العضو الإخراجي السائد هنا هو الكليتين لذا حنتكلم عن خطوات الإخراج فيه وهي:**Steps of renal excretion*
*Glomerular Filteration**وهنا الدوا اللي حيخرج هو الدوا الغير مرتبط ببروتينات الدم*
*أي ان الدم يمر على الكلية وتقوم الكلية بتصفيته بأن تأخذ الدواء الغير مرتبط ببروتين الدم لأنه عمل التأثير بتاعه وخلاص وتترك الدوا المرتبط بالبروتين لأنه يعمل كمخزن as a recervoir لكي يعطي التأثير فيما بعد**The non protein bound drug is filtered through the glomeruli* *ثم يحدث لجزء من الماء والأدوية والمواد الهامة للجسم إعادة امتصاص**Tubular Reabsorbtion*
*part of water ,important nutrients ,& some of drug are reabsorbed passively back to blood**طب ليه قلنا انها انتقلت passively??**Active Tubular Secretion**بعد ما حصل إعادة امتصاص لجزء من الماء والمواد الهامة يتم إعادة أخرى للامتصاص لكي يتم إخراج الواد التي لا يحتاجها الجسم فقط ويعاد الاستفادة من المواد الهامة والماء**طب ليه قلنا انها انتقلت actively ??**ملحوظة هامة جدا*
*ليه أثناء glomerular filteration بيعدي الدوا الغير مرتبط ببروتينات الدم فقط ؟؟*
*لأن ببساطة جدا ...**Bowman's capsule can allow passing of water & substances of M.wt less than 5000**لكن ال albumin له M.wt أكبر من 5000**So, albumin & protein bound drugs cann't pass**لكن طبعا في حالة الفشل الكلوي "ربنا يكفينا شره" حنلاقي ان حصل خلل*
*حنلاقي ان الكابسولة بومان اللي بتمنع مرور albumin فيها خلل جعلها تسح بمرور albumin ويتم إخراجه من الجسم وغالبا ده بيكون nephritis اللي بيسبب بعد كده فشل كلوي*
*وبالتالي من الطبيعي جدا ان albuminلا يتواجد أبدا في الurine*
*ومش من الطبيعي ابدا اني ألاقي albuminفي urine ولو بنسبة صغيرة*
*وبالتالي لما يتواجد albumin في urine بقول انه حصل albuminurea مش hyperalbumiurea*
*لأن ببساطة مش محتاجة ان تكون نسبته كبيرة في اليورين عشان اقول انه حدث خلل في الكلية*

*All drugs (polar & non polar) can pass in the filterate**بشرط متكونش ماسكة في البلازما بروتين* 

كفاية كده انهاردة عشان انا تعبانة جدا وعندي التهاب في عيني تقريبا من الجو المتقلب
ياريت لو حسيتوا انكم استفادتوا تدعولي بالشفاء وبتيسير الأمور 
أشكركم جميعا

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*N.B*دلوقتي احنا كنا قلنا ان المواد اللي بتمتص لها شرط عشان تمتص .. حد فاكره؟
طبعا المادة عشان تمتص لازم تكون في الحالة الغير متأينة
طيب ولو كانت متأينة ايه اللي حيحصل ... مش عايزة نباهة طبعا مش حتمتص
خلاص ركزوا بقىIn general ,basic cpds are excreted in acidic urine & acidic cpds are excreted in basic urineيعني ايه بقى الكلام ده ؟
دلوقتي لو عندي دوا حمضي وانا عايزة أخرجه من الجسم بسرعة أدي للمريض مادة تجعل اليورين قاعدية ليه؟
لأن بهذه الطريقة سوف ينتج عنه تأين الدوا وبالتالي لا يعاد *امتصاصه* ويتجمع في اليورين ويخرج أسرع .. طيب زي ايه مثلا ؟؟ أديله مثلا أملاح الصوديوم زي *الNaHCO**3* 
والعكس بالعكس يعني لو عايزة اخرج من الجسم دوا قاعدي أدي المريض مادة تجعل اليورين حمضية ليه؟ عايزة حد مركز معايا .....
فهمتوا وللا ايه ؟؟ طيب هنا بقى اديله ايه ؟ *NH4Cl*


*يعني نقدر نقول كالآتي**Because the drug will be ionized in the urine*
*so, can't repass through membranes of tubules again*
*N.B Only unionized forms of drugs can pass back to blood*
*But the ionized forms remain within the fluid in the tubules & excreted in urine**بالنسبة للجزء ده موضع شؤال مهم وهو انك تتكلم عن حاجة اسمها* *Forced Diuresis*
*اللي هو انك تجبر خروج الدوا من الجسم*
*Enhancement of drug elimination by changing pH of urine*

*لو كان حمضي أدي ايه ؟*
*نديله صوديوم بايكربونات عشان يخلي الوسط قاعدي فيتأين الدوا ولا يعاد امتصاصه*

*ولو كان قاعدي أدي ايه ؟*
*نديله أمونيوم كلوريد عشان يخلي الوسط حمضي فيتأين الدواء ولا يعاد امتصاصه*
*ملحوظة هامة*
*دلوقتي نرجع شوية قبل خروج الدوا من الجسم* 
*لما بيحصل filteration ,tudular reabsorbtion & active secretion*
*الدوا بيتصفى من الدم ويروح كله للكلية ثم يعاد امتصاص جزء ثم يعاد امتصاص مرة أخرى ويتبقى في النهاية الجزء اللي حيتم اخراجه من الجسم ويسير خلال أنابيب الكلية وأثناء ذلك يحدث إعادة امتصاص للماء أيضاً على طول الأنابيب الكلوية فتقل نسبة الماء أكثر وأكثر ويتركز نسبة الدواء الذي سيتم إخراجه في كمية ماء قليلة ويصبح تركيزه عالي لدرجة انه يصل تركيز الدواء إلى عشرة مرات تركيزه قبل إعادة امتصاص الماء*
*لكن طبعا ياجماعة الحكاية ديه مش مطلقة not absolutely لكن هي نسبية*
*لأن طبعا حتختلف من واحد بيشرب ماء كتير لواحد بيشرب بالقطارة* 
*وده بيوضح أوي لما تلاقي واحد بيشرب ماء كتير واليورين بتاعته فاتحة اللون لأنه محتاج ينزل كمية ماء كثيرة وبالتالي تركيز المواد المخرجة كان قليل لأنه منتشر في كمية ماء كثيرة*
*على العكس من انك تلاقي واحد بيشرب قليل أوي وبالتالي اليورين تكون داكنة اللون لأنه بيخرج من جسمه ماء قليل فبيبقى المواد المخرجة مركزة في كمية ماء قليلة*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة الثامنة*حنتكلم عن أمثلة لل drug interaction عند ال excretion sites واللي غالبا يتسبب في مشاكل لابد من وضعها في الاعتبار لأن ممكن تسبب زيادة تركيز دواء فيصل للسمية أو قلة تركيز دواء يسبب عدم الاستجابة له

*drug may increase till the over dose or may decrease till the subdose*عندنا مثالين مهمين جدا ركزوا معايا عشان فيه واحد منهم فيه علاقة عكسية*Probenicid is a uricosuric agent*يعني مادة تساعد على إخراج ال uric acid *it competes with penicillin "antibiotic" for the carrier system responsible for its excretion*بمعنى ان البنيسيللين والبروبنسيد يتم إخراجهم عن طريق carrier مشترك ولما المريض ياخدهم في نفس الوقت يتنافسوا على ال carrier يبقى اكيد فيه واحد فيهم له قابلية أكتر للcarrier .. حنلاقي ان البروبنسيد هو اللي بيكسب ويتم إخراجه من الجسم ويتبقى البنسيللين موجود في الجسم ويتأخر إخراجه*meaning that penicillin excretion decrease causing prolongation of its action*خلوا بالكم من الاسمين لأنهم متشابهين
المهم تعرفوا ان المادة اللي بتخرج اليوريك "البروبنسيد" لما تؤخذ مع المضاد الحيوي "البنيسيللين" بينتج عنه تأخير إخراج المضاد الحيوي واستمرار تأثيره يبقى ناخد بالنا من الجرعة المعطاة في هذه الحالة يعني لازم تقل جرعة المضاد شوية عشان ميتراكمش في الجسم ...... فهمتوا ؟؟
طيب المثال اللي بعد كده بقى لا زم تركزوا فيه أكثر*Salicylates as acetyl salicylate "NSAID" compete with uric acid for the carrier*
*NSAID meaning non steroidal anti inflammatory drug*يعني الاتنين بيخروجوا عن طريق carrier مشترك وبالتالي بيحصل تنافس
حنلاقي ان ال salicylates هي اللي بتفوز بال carrier ويتم إخراجها من الجسم وتخزين اليوريك داخل الجسم *meaning uric acid excretion decrease causing retension of uric acid & gout*معنى كده انك ممكن تفتكر ان ال *salicylate is contra-indicated in gout*
حقولك انت فعلا فاهم لكن فيه هنا علاقة عكسية .. إزاي؟
أقولك ان ال salicylate أصلا بيستخدم في علاج النقرص gout ليه وازاي؟
بيستخدم في علاج النقرص لكن *in high doses* لأنه بكده حيغير ال pH بتاعة اليورين ويجبر اليوريك على الخروج من الجسم*حد يجاوبني الحالة ديه اسمها ايه ؟؟**يعني باختصار يا جماعة عشان منتهش من بعض*
*ال salicylate لما يستخدم in small doses كمسكن عادي بجرعات صغيرة حنلاقي انه باستمراره بعد كده ممكن يسبب نقرص أو حتى آلام في القدم كبداية للنقرص*
*لكن لما آجي استخدمه لواحد عنده نقرص كمضاد للالتهابات حديهوله in high doses عشان يؤدي وظيفته بأنه يغير ال pH ويجبر اليوريك على الخروج من الجسم*

*شوية ملاحظات للعلم فقط* *Examples on extrarenal routes of excretion* 
*Gaseous & volatile anaesthetics are absorbed & excreted across the pulmonary alveolar membrane by the process of simple diffusion**يعني بعض الأدوية الطيارة أو بتؤخذ في صورة غازية زي ال inhalersيتم امتصاصها وإخراجها عن طريق الرئة بطريقة ال simple diffusion*
*لأنها بتتقل من تركيز عالي االي هو جرعة الدواء اللي بيستنشقها المريض إلى الغشاء الرئوي ثم بعد ماتعطي التأثير بتاعها تنتقل من الغشاء الرئوي اللي فيه الجرعة كلها إلى الخارج أثناء الزفير**Many drugs are excreted in the bile as they are conjugated " as glucoronides or sulphates then enter the GIT & leave the body in feaces but some drugs can be deconjugated & reabsorbed into circulation**يعني ايه الكلام ده ؟؟*
*دلوقتي conjugation ده عبارة عن اتحاد الدواء بمادة لتجعله قابلا للخروج من الجسم فيكون مثلا في صورة sulphate or glucoronide* 
*نجد ان بعض الأدوية يحدث لها ال conjugation لكي تخرج من الجسم ولكن ممكن جزء منها يحدث له العكس مرة ثانية deconjugation لكي يتم إعاة امتصاصه خلال القناة المعوية مرة ثانية ....ياترى فاهمين**Excretion of drugs in milk & sweat is minor but drugs which excreted in milk may be a sourse of undesired effects to the nursing infants**يعني ساعات الدواء يخرج مع لبن الأم وساعتها بيكون شيء غير مستحب للطفل وساعتها بيحاول الدكتور يتجنب كتابة اأدوية ديه في الروشتة واحنا كمان لازم ناخد* *بالنا يا صيادلة*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*الحلقة التاسعة*Adverse effect can be
*Side effect* : it's not the wante deffect but sometimes it's considered among the clinical uses of drug يعني تأثير غير مرغوب فيه ولكن لا يضر ولذا أحيانا يستخدم من أجل الحصول على هذا التأثير
زي ايه مثلا عشان نستوعب
مثلا عندنا مادة ال atropine ديه بتستخدم كمضاد للتقلصات 
وله عرض جانبي غير مرغوب فيه ولكن لا يضر وهو انه يسبب جفاف الفم 
طيب وديه ممكن استخدمها في ايه ؟؟
استخدمها اثناء الجراحة حتى نتجنب افرازات الفم ودخولها للرئة التي تسبب مشاكل تنفس
يعني نقدر نقول :Atropine 
main effect is antispasmodic , side effect is mouth dryness 
we use the side effect in surgery to prevent obstruction of respiratory tractلكن لاحظوا هنا حاجة مهمة
دلوقتي الاتروبين بيستخدم في علاج التقلصات اللي هي عبارة عن انقباضات شديدة في القناة المعوية وله تأثير جانبي 
طب دلوقتي لما استخدمه للمريض اثناء الجراحة فده بيسبب له العرض الجانبي وهي جفاف الفم ولكن برده حيسبب تأثيره الرئيسي اللي هنا حيعتبر تأثير جانبي لأنه حيسبب للمريض إمسالك بسبب منعه لانقباضات القناة المعوية
ياترى فهمتوا قصدي ...؟؟؟*Undesired effect* : it's effect which is completely undesired
these undesirable effect may be 
*Idiosyncrasy .. Tolerance .. Dependance .. Iatrogenic effect .. Teratogenic effect*حنتكلم عن كل واحدة منهم باختصار*Idiosycrasy* تأثير لا يتعلق بالدواء نفسه
abnormal reactivity to chemicals due to genetic factors which not discovered except after administration of some drugs
*EXAMPLES*
*Pseudocholinesterase deficiency*
ده عبارة عن انزيم موجود في الجسم لتكسير الاسيتيل كولين ومشتقاته
if abnormally absent "as a genetic deficiency" succinylcholine (which may be used as anaesthetic,muscle relaxant) will accumulate in the body causing over relaxation of muscles & cause succinylcholine apnea
يعني ايه بقى ؟؟
انزيم السودوكولينستريز موجود اصلا في الجسم
يعني لو مريض اخده أثناء عملية جراحية كمسكن وعشان يعمل ارتخاء للعضلات المفروض الانزيم يكسره اول بأول عشان ميتركمش في الجسم حيث انه يتم اعطاؤه للمريض قطرة بقطرة 
طب لو الانزيم ده مش موجود ايه اللي حيحصل ؟؟
السكسينيل كولين حيتركم في الجسم ويسبب ارتخاء شديد جدا للعضلات ومنها عضلات الرئة فيسبب صعوبة التنفس بشدة لأنه الرئة لما ترتخي بشدة تكون محتاجة لكم أكثر من الهواء حتى يملأها والمريض طبعا اصلا فاقد الوعي وميقدرش ياخد نفس عميق فيسبب صعوبة تنفس تسمى succinylcholine apnea

*Hereditary methemoglobinemia*
occur due to deficiency of in NAD-dependent methemoglobin reductase 
وده عبارة عن انزيم يكون الهيموجلوبين في آخر خطوة من تكوينه
يعني اثناء تصنيع الهيموجلوبين تتكون صورة قبله هي المت هيموجلوبين وهذا الانزيم يقوم بآخر خطوة وهي تكوين الصورة الاخيرة من الهيموجلوبين
وعندما ينقص هذا الانزيم في الجسم جينياً يسبب عدم تكون الهيموجلوبين ويسبب مت هيموجلوبينيميا وراثية

*Malignant Hyperthermia*
وديه تبع السكسينيل كولين لما حد ياخده as skeletal muscle relaxant
فممكن لو الانزيم اللي بيكسره مش موجود يسببله الآتي
muscular rigidity وده من شدة ارتخاء العضلات
high fever & lactic acidosis

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــابع الحلقة التاسعة

Glucose - 6 -phosphate dehydrogenase deficiency
الانزيم ده موجود في الجسم ووظيفته هي انه يحافظ على الglutathione في الحالة المختزَلة in the reduced form ليييييييييييه ؟؟؟؟
دلوقتي لو الانسان اخد دواء والدواء ده طبيعته انه oxidant وبكده ممكن يسبب اكسدة لكرات الدم الحمراء ويكسرها
طب نحميها ازاي ؟ ربنا سبحانه وتعالى خلق في الانسان الانزيم ده عشان يتأكسد بدلا من كرات الدم الحمراء فيحميها من التكسير
يبقى الانزيم ده وظيفته انه يخلي الجلوتاثيون ده في الحالة المختزلة ليكون قابلا للأكسدة من الأدوية المؤكسدة بدلا ما تسبب اكسدة كرات الدم الحمراء
Meaning ,this enzyme maintains Glutathione in the reduced form to keep integrity of RBCs membrane so if it's absent ,exposure to oxidant drugs leads to hemlysis
الأدوية المؤكسدة ديه زي nitrates , chloroquine

Acetylator phenotypes 
جينيا ينقسم الى ناس عندهم slow acetylators وآخرين عندهم fast acetylator وآخرين عندهم normal acetylator
Slow acetylators :upon ****bolism of isoniazides & peripheral by acetylation , neuropathy will develop due to interference with vit. B6 absorbtionلأن الآيزونيازيد بيتداخل مع امتصاص فيتامين ب6 وبالتالي لما يكون ال****bolism بتاعه بطيء بتكون فترة تواجده طويلة ويمنع امتصاص الفيتامين فيسبب neuropathy لأن الفيتامين ده مهم للأعصابFast acetylators :upon ****bolism of isoniazide ,it lead to hepatic necrosisمن سرعة الميتابوليزم بيسبب مجهود شديد على الكبد فيسبب نكروزيزNormal acrtylators :normal personsمعلش يا جماعة الحلقة ديه انا عارفة انها بايخة لكن اعتبروها شوية معلومات للعلم
كده نكون خلصنا اول حاجة من undesired effects اللي هي idiosycrasy
حنكمل في المشاركة اللي جاية*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*تــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ ـــــــــــــــــــابع الحلقة التاسعة

احنا اتكلمنا عن ال idiosycrasy
ودلوقتي حنتكلم عن تاني حاجة في ال undesired effect وهي
Tolerance يعني التعود على الدواءwhen we tolerate the drug ,we need to increase the dose to maintain the same given therapeutic effectوده كنت اتكلمت عنه قبل كده بالنسبة للناس اللي بتاخد الجرعة مش كاملة فبيخلي الجسم يتعود عليه وساعتها يضطر انه يزودها شوية ولكن بدون فائدة
ومش كده وبس لا ممكن يكون المريض بياخد الجرعة مظبوط ولكن مع مرور الزمن يبدأ الجسم يتعود على الدوا يعني ممكن تحصل مع الاستخدام اللا نهائيthis occur over a long period of time but doesn't develop to all effects of the drugيعني ممكن الجسم يحصله tolerance لتأثير واحد ولكن شغال مع باقي التأثيرات
مثلا لو دواء له خمس او ست تاثيرات يحصل ال tolerance لتأثيرين مثلا
دلوقتي حنتكلم عن أنواع ال toleranceIndividual tolerance
As genetic variation may increase drug ****bolism in some personsيعني ممكن الوراثة تتدخل في موضوع التعود على الدواSpecies tolerance
Rabbits can tolerate high doses of atropine & hyoscyamineيعني فصائل معينة من الكائنات الحية ممكن تحصلها تعود على دوا معينRacial tolerance
Mongols tolerate the mydiatric action of ephedrineبتوع ىسيا مثلا مش بيتأثروا بتأثير الافدرين على العين وهو اتساع حدقة العين

ملحوظة هامة 
Habituation تعني التعود على شيء نفسياً بسبب ان الانسان اتعود انه يأخذه باستمرار زي مثلا الشاي والقهوة ووووو هكذا
Addiction تعني إدمان الشيء والتعود عليه نفسياً وكيميائياً ولا يستطيع إيقافه فجاة أبداً زي مثلاً المورفين "مفيش مدمن في الدنيا يقدر يوقفه فجأة لأنه كيميائية الجسم اتعودت عليه"
كفاية كده الحلقة ديه رخمة شوية وانا تعبت وانتم شكلكم تعبتوا ...*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

*تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــابع الحلقة التاسعة

احنا اتكلمنا عن ال idiosycrasy و tolerance
ودلوقتي حنتكلم عن تالت حاجة في ال undesired effect وهي
Dependanceوده بيشمل الحاجتين اللي اتكلمت عنهم المشاركة اللي فات وهمHabituation & Addiction
خلوا بالكم من الفرق بينهم كويس

يعني خلوا بالكم
Tolerance .... عبارة عن تعود على الدوا بسبب طووول فترة استخدامه فيتعود عليه الجسم
Habituation .... عبارة عن تعود نفسي على تناول شيء ويمكن إيقافه مثل الشاي والقهوة
Addiction .... عبارة عن تعود نفسي وكيميائي على تناول شيء ولا يمكن إيقافه مثل امورفين

خلاص وللا فيه لسة حاجة مش واضحة
!!!!!!!!!!
كده خلاص اتكلمنا عن تلات حاجات وهم ايه .. idiosyncrasy ,tolerance ,dependence
نتنقل لرابع حاجة في ال undesired effects وهيIatrogenic effectوديه مهمة وركزوا معايا "بس خلوا بالكم بتتنطق ياتروجينيك"
المهم ديه عبارة عن ان الدوا يتسبب في مرض وده بيحصل من استخدام دوا باستمرار وده لأنه بيكون له تاثير جانبي لا يضر ولا يظهر إلا بعد استخدامه باستمرار ولمدة طويلة تقدروا تقولوا بيظهر تراكمياً يعني مع تراكم تأثيره لمدة طويلة
يعني نقول بيسبب drug induced diseasesex.. the antipsychotic drug (chloropromazine) is used to treat schizophreniaدلوقتي حتكلم عن حاجة عشان اوضح الكلام اللي فات بس هو انا كده سابقة جامد يعني اللي حقوله ده حتفهموه فيما بعد 
دلوقتي في الجسم فيه توازن بين مادتين كيميائيتين اسمهم dopamine & acetylcholine
لما يزيد ال acetylcholine ده بيسبب مرض اسمه شلل الرعاش parkinson's disease ويسبب ارتعاش الأطراف باستمرار
ولما يزيد ال dopamine ده بيسبب مرض اسمه الفصام schizophrenia ويسبب ان الانسان يتصرف تصرفات متعاكسة وبيقولوا عليه دايما بشخصيتين

دلوقتي بقى الكلوربرومازين ده بيستخدم لعلاج الفصام عن طريق التأثير على الدوبامين ويقلله ولذا مع استمراره مدة طويلة بيقلل الدوبامين ومع كبر العمر يكون الدوبامين قلّ جدا وحدث خلل بينه وبين الاسيتيل كولين فيسبب المرض الناتج عن زيادة الاسيتيل كولين وهو شلل الرعاش
طبعا عشان الموضوع ده الناس اللي بتتعالج من الفصام لازم تكون تحت اشراف الدكتور
ياترى الفكرة وصلت وللااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اتبقى كده آخر حاجة في ال undesired effects وهو Teratogenic effectوده تأثير على الجنين ويسبب تشوهه ونجد ان الدوا اللي بيكون له التأثير ده بيكون contra-indicated to pregnancy زي ال Talidomide 

كده خلصنا الحلقة التاسعة والمرة الجاية بإذن الله ححط كام سؤال كده أشوف مين اللي متابع معايا ... استعدوا*

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

الاسئلة اهي ........


*Which of the following drug forms are more liable to pass through cell membrane*

a) ionized form
b) unionized form
c) none of the above
d) a & b

*Which of the following doesn't require carrier*

a) active transport
b) facilitated diffusion
c) simple diffusion
d) none of the above

*Insulin transport can be considered as an ex: for*

a) filteration
b) pinocytosis
c) facilitated diffusion
d) all of the above

*Gastric stasis can be caused by*

a) atropine
b) diabetic neuropathy
c) ganglion blockers
d) all of the above

*BBB can allow passing of*

a) highly hydrophilic drugs
b) highly lipophilic drugs
c) both of the above

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

الاجابات هي


*Which of the following drug forms are more liable to pass through cell membrane*

a) ionized form
b) unionized form
c) none of the above
d) a & b

*Which of the following doesn't require carrier*

a) active transport
b) facilitated diffusion
c) simple diffusion
d) none of the above

*Insulin transport can be considered as an ex: for*

a) filteration
b) pinocytosis
c) facilitated diffusion
d) all of the above

*Gastric stasis can be caused by*

a) atropine
b) diabetic neuropathy
c) ganglion blockers
d) all of the above

*BBB can allow passing of*

a) highly hydrophilic drugs
b) highly lipophilic drugs
c) both of the above

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

محمد انا ضحكت كتير ... :Db465236ff: ......بكفي لهون بلى ما تحمل الماده :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لمسة شقاوة موضوع رائع .. قرأته كله شرح كثير حلو  
بعد كل هيك مستحيل احمل المادة  :SnipeR (62):  
بس الاسئلة بالاخير كانت صعبة كثير  :Cry2:

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_شكرا لمسة شقاوة موضوع رائع .. قرأته كله شرح كثير حلو 

بعد كل هيك مستحيل احمل المادة  
بس الاسئلة بالاخير كانت صعبة كثير_ 




 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  الحمدلله  انه عجبك ..وليه الاسئله صعبه الجواب بالرد التاني :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  اهم شي تكون استفدت بس هلا جد لا تدرس كتير على هالشرح  :Db465236ff:

----------

